# easton tempest carbon tubular r3 hub: ceramic?



## poonworks (Feb 4, 2009)

anyone out there know if you can get ceramic bearings for this wheelset with the R3 hubs, and where, how much? 

thanks !


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

You can get bearings for the rear hub and tools to change them out directly from Easton Sports Wheel Center. 1.800.347.3901 x 5753


----------

